# Angeln an der Thaya mit Mamas Semmelblödel



## ssnake14 (24. August 2015)

Kleiner Fangbericht von der Tahya in Nö ( Waldviertel )

 Heute war es so weit , es sollte auf Karpfen gehn , um 5 Klingelte der Wecker , nachdem ich ca über 20 mal auf die Verlängerung / Wiederhohlung gedrückt hatte , war es ​schon nach 8 , ok dachte ich mir , jetzt ist es schon egal , somit waren wir erst um halb zehn beim Wasser .
 Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal den Profesionellen Carphunter raus lassen , und meinen 12 Jährigen Sohn die Geheimnisse des Boilie Fischens zeigen ( Bin ja ein Spezialist Grins ! )
 Bevor wir weg waren , meinte die Mama noch , sie hätte noch Semmelknödel vom Letzten Beuschel über , somit wurden sie mit genommen !!
 ​





 ​

 Aufgefädelt auf den Haken und raus damit , ohne irgend was mit Anfüttern , Montage - ganz normales Laufblei !!
 ​




 ​
 Keine 15 min vergingen , und das Bummerl schoss in die Höhe , Anschlag und er hing , schöner Spiegler , 3,5 Kilo , 55 cm lang .
 Bei uns im Revier , sollte Länge und Gewicht eingetragen sein , normaler weise Schätze ich nur , aber hin und wieder , zu Selbstkontrolle , mache ich es genau !!
 ​




 ​




 ​
 Es dauerte nicht lange und das Bummal machte sich danach wieder bemerkbar , rauf und runter , so ging es einige male , mein Verdacht bestätigte sich nach kurzer Zeit beim Anschlag , eine Schöne Schleie konnte der Knödel ned wiederstehn , solche Schönheiten sollen wieder weiterleben !!
 ​




 ​




 ​
 Als ob die Fische Mamas Semmelknödel alle Lieben , ging es bunt gemischt weiter !!
 ​




 ​




 ​




 ​
 Beim Papa , lernt man ned nur Fischen , sondern auch , wie fang ich eine Schlange !!
 ​




 ​




 ​




 ​





 Alles in Allen ein Wunderschöner Tag mit meinen Sohn , die Großen werde schon noch kommen , aja so a Semmelknödel kann was !!


----------

